# Grub control and preventer



## Olly Bee (6 mo ago)

Hello forum members 
I’m reach out to ask you guys if you know of any good grub killers / preventers…
I was thinking of using Scott’s grub b gone but the reviews are not that good… is there a brand you guys could recommend? or should I stick with Scott’s?




__





Scotts® Grub B Gon MAX® Grub Killer
 

Scotts Grub B Gon MAX Grub Killer contains a live, soil-borne organism that is effective against a variety of beetle grubs, helping you to have a healthy lawn. Learn more.




www.scotts.com


----------



## desmorider804 (11 mo ago)

Do you have active grubs?


----------



## Olly Bee (6 mo ago)

In certain areas yes…


----------



## Victor Von Lawn (5 mo ago)

Read this if you want the final word on grubs.
MSU extension article

That product by scotts, above, has a bacillus as the active ingredient....interesting.


----------



## Factor (Oct 10, 2019)

Olly Bee said:


> brand you guys could recommend?


Acelepryn g Acelepryn G Insecticide
Doesn't hurt bees should last all year. Put down in early spring. Around May. Not a curative.

Arena Arena .25 Granules
Put down in early spring. Around May. A curative and preventative. Will last all year.


----------



## Darth_V8r (Jul 18, 2019)

Sevin (Carbaryl) is labeled for spot spraying in some states. If you're in one of them, carbaryl is very effective as a kill on grubs


----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

Grubs


So I posted pictures a while back regarding my lawn and I'll post them again. I think someone had mentioned looking for Grubs. For some reason I forgot to do that but today I peeled up some of the dead grass and saw these things. Are they grubs and could they really kill my lawn and do all this...




www.thelawnforum.com


----------

